# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Σύγκρουση πλοίων ΒΑ της Αμοργού Καπετάν Μιχάλης-Santana

## Παναγιώτης

Νεκρός περισυνελλέγη ο *Έλληνας μάγειρας* του ελληνικού φορτηγού πλοίου *"Καπετάν Μιχάλης"*, το οποίο βυθίστηκε τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής μετά από σύγκρουση με το φορτηγό πλοίο "Σαντάνα" σημαίας Μάλτας, ΒΑ της Αμοργού. Τα υπόλοιπα οκτώ μέλη του πληρώματος, επτά Έλληνες και ένας αλλοδαπός ναυτικός, *είχαν διασωθεί νωρίτερα* από παραπλέον εμπορικό σκάφος και είναι καλά στην υγεία τους.

Πηγή: www.ert.gr

Σύμφωνα με την πορέια στο AIS του M/V Santana η σύγκρουση πρέπει να έγινε στο στίγμα 37° 01' Β 26° 07' Α το πλοίο κατευθυόταν από την Κωνστάντζα στο Πόρτ Σάιντ.

----------


## kyma202

Συλλυπητιρια στην οικογενοια του Ελληνα ναυτικου...Ισως δεν ειναι ωρα να πεις καποια πραγματα αλλα οταν εχεις χαροπαλεψει εν πλω απο Ωρωπο προς Ερετρια με το φερρυ της γραμμης, στις 5 το απογευμα, κ παραλιγο να συγκρουστουμε με ενα φορτηγο που ερχοταν απο την Χαλκιδα, επειδη κανενας απο τους 2 Καπετανιους δεν αλλαζε λιγο την πορεια του...Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να περασουμε στα 10-15 μετρα αποσταση, γιατι ????????????

----------


## .voyager

Ο Καπετάν Μιχάλης είναι το πλοίο στα δεξιά της Πόπης, φωτογραφημένο στην Τήνο πριν ένα μήνα.

IMG_5957.JPG

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=6688817



...κριμα,....απαραδεκτα πραγματα....
Ερωτηση....:  Το Παναγία Σουμελά  που κολλάει...???

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Hellas/251654.html



....ήταν και το Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα εκει!!!!!!
Αλοίμονο,...οτι νάναι γραφουνε....

----------


## sea_serenade

Όχι ρε παιδιά!!! Αυτό το βαπόρι πριν απο ένα περίπου μήνα (ίσως και περισσότερο) είχε έρθει στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Καθόμουν και το χάζευα γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση το έντονο κίτρινο χρώμα που ήταν βαμμένο. 

Όσο για τον άτυχο ναυτικό, δεν υπάρχουν λόγια........... Τα συλλυπητήρια μας στους οικείους του.

----------


## Grotta

Μου φαίνετε θα βγάλουμε βάρδιες να βλέπουμε τις ρότες απο το marine traffic και να πέφτει συναγερμός έγκαιρα. :?

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Αυτό το βαπόρι είχε έρθει και Ρέθυμνο μερικές φορές. Πριν κανένα δίμηνο μάλιστα είχα αντικαταστήσει κάποιο μικροανταλακτικό μέσα. Κρίμα πάντως!!!! Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στη οικογένεια του μάγειρα Νίκου Δρόσου..

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...6000#top_photo


...υπαρχουν και κάποια σαινια φωτογράφοι που κυνηγουν την είδηση...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όσο έχουν μείνει τα ίχνη στο AIS βλέπουμε ΄λτι λίγο πριν τη σύγκρουση το Santana είχε πορεία 127° και το Καπετάν Μιχάλης πορεία 318°.
 To Santana έχει αριθμό IMO 9237101 και διακριτικό κλήσης  9HPL8.
 Το Καπετάν Μιχάλης είχε αριθμό IMO 7226639 και διακριτικό κλήσης SXBM.

----------


## Natsios

Φωτογραφιες του Santana στη Συρο που βρισκετε τωρα μετα τη συγκρουση εδω απο το marine traffic. Το εμβολισε το Καπεταν Μιχαλης

----------


## Eng

> Φωτογραφιες του Santana στη Συρο που βρισκετε τωρα μετα τη συγκρουση εδω απο το marine traffic. Το εμβολισε το Καπεταν Μιχαλης


handy Max αν δεν κανω λαθος ετσι?? Παντως..ατυχος ο "Καπεταν Μηχαλης" ρε γμτ... Δεν ξερω ποιος φταει αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι ενας θανατος απο την μια και 500κιλα λαμαρινα στο FPTαπο την άλλη...
Καμια φορα τα τερτύπια της ζωης ειναι πολυ περίεργα ώς και τραγελαφικα...
Τι να πω....

----------


## Apostolos

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω το εμβολιζόμενο να σώζετε και να βουλιάζει το εμβολίζον!

----------


## Eng

> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω το εμβολιζόμενο να σώζετε και να βουλιάζει το εμβολίζον!


Και με τη ειρωνικο τροπο ετσι??
Οτι και να πω ειναι...τιποτα! Παρακολουθω ολο το θεμα απο την αρχη και ομολογω Αποστολε πως..δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα....
Sorry.. για την αστοχη και ατοπη παρεμβαση αλλα ετσι αισθανομαι...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ξερετε τι βλεπω εγω?οτι τελευταια αυξανονται αυτα τα ατυχηματα!
μια το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Τ. με το κινεζικο  και ουτε 2 μηνες μετα ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ με αλλο ενα φορτηγο.
απερισκεψια?αβλεψια?υπνος?ασυνεννοησια? Αναυτοσυνη?? πειτε το οπως θελετε... :Confused:  στα δικαστηρια θα βρεθει η λυση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η εκπομπή NAVTEX στις 11:30 το πρωί της Κυριακής:
ZCZC HA02
040830 UTC OCT 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 0481/09
M/V 'CAPTAIN MICHALIS' FLAG GREEK SUNK
IN PSN:
37-01N 026-08E (7,6 NM FROM AMORGOS ISLAND)
AT 040030 UTC.SHIPS IN VISINITY ARE KINDLY 
REQUESTED TO KEEP A SHARP LOOK OUT AT
THE AREA WRECK FOUNDINGS
NNNN

----------


## Apostolos

> Ξερετε τι βλεπω εγω?οτι τελευταια αυξανονται αυτα τα ατυχηματα!


Μήπως αρχίσαν να φορτώνουν και τα μοτορσιπάκια με χαρτούρες? Αν δείτε τις συνθέσεις τους θα γελάτε, 1 καπετάνιος με ένα Υποπλοίαρχο (οι οποίοι ειναι οι περισσότεροι πρακτικοί) με ατελείωτες ώρες στα λιμάνια (βλέπε φόρτωση με τα κλάρκ) και ανύπαρκτες βάρδιες ναυτών στην γέφυρα...
Τι να πούμε τώρα για τα κράτη μας, για την ναυτοσύνη μας και για τις συνθήκες μας. Προσπαθούν οι μοτορσιπαδες να ανταγωνιστούν τους ξένους με τις σημαίες ευκαιρίας ρίχνοντας κατα πολύ την ποιότητα...
Ασε μην αρχίσω πάλι βραδιάτικα...

----------


## Amorgos66

....τελικά το σκάφος που βρήκε και ανεσυρε το πτώμα του άτυχου μάγειρα
ειναι όντως το Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα.
Είναι ταχύπλοο τουριστικό σκάφος του Καπετάν Αντώνη Χάλαρη,το
οποίο εκτελει 2-4 φορές το μήνα την άγονη επιδοτούμενη γραμμή
Αιγιάλη-Κίναρος,απόσταση 20 μιλίων.
Αγοράστηκε πριν 3 χρόνια από την Υδρα,χτυπάει ταχύτητες έως 28 κ.
και αγοράστηκε για να αντικαταστήσει το 50χρονο καίκι
Χοζοβιώτισσα που μέχρι τότε εκτελούσε ακούραστα αυτό το δρομολόγιο
επί πάρα πολλά έτη.
Παραθέτω φωτο των 2 σκαφών....
Η φώτο του Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα είναι στον Ορμο Πνιγκός του Κινάρου...
Οι φωτο του Χοζοβιώτισσα είναι στην Αιγιάλη λίγες ώρες πριν η....τσάπα του
διαλύτη γράψει την τέλευταια σελίδα της ιστορίας του...

----------


## captainmitsi

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ.ΣΤΙΣ 03/10/09 ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ.ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ-ΔΙΠΛΑ.ΜΙΛΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ.ΦΥΓΑΝΕ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΛΙ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ.ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ.ΩΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΕ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΦΤΑΙΓΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ΜΙΑ ΨΥΧΗ............
ΣΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΘΕΙ Η ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΝΑΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΒΑΡΔΙΑ?ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΦΕ....ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΜΕ ΚΛΑΡΚ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑΜΕ ΑΠΟΡΗΣΑΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΙΑΙΟ ΣΑΝ <<ΓΚΑΡΑΖ>> ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΜΕ.....
ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ.ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ.ΠΟΤΕ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ήταν πραγματικό Ro/Ro και όχι κατασκευασμένο για παλέτες. Εγώ απορώ γιατι ακόμα δέν έχουν εφαρμοστεί οι διεθνής κανονισμοί και στα πλοία εσωτερικού. Αναγκαστικά θα ακολουθήσουν τον δρόμο της ποιοτικής διαχείρησης των πλοίων, φορτίων και πληρωμάτων...
Κρίμα για τους ανθρώπους και μακάρι να γίνει μάθημα για όλους μας...
Ανάθεμα στην νοοτροπία του δέν γυρίζω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ατυχο *Καπτεν Μιχαλης*...στην Τηνο, Αυγουστος 2009.

DSC00769.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Εχθες το πρωι το πλοιο SANTANA μπηκε στο Νεωριο για να ξεκινησουν οι εργασιες στην πλωρη του μετα το τραγικο συμβαν.....

PA080006_resize.JPG

PA080008_resize.JPG

PA080025_resize.JPG

PA080032_resize.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Πολύ ωραίες Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε. Κρατα μας ενήμερους

----------


## polykas

*Το άτυχο Κάπτεν Μιχάλης στην ράδα της Τήνου.*


POLYKAS-.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Santana μετα τις προχειρες επισκευες ειναι ετοιμο τις επομενες ωρες για να συνεχισει το ταξιδι του.

PA100025_resize.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για την πληροφόρηση!!! Δε σου ξεφεύγει τίποτα!!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Το Santana μετα τις προχειρες επισκευες ειναι ετοιμο τις επομενες ωρες για να συνεχισει το ταξιδι του.
> 
> PA100025_resize.JPG


Προχειρες?? Υπερβολικα προχειρες....
Τελωσπάντων οπως λεει και ο φιλος μου ο Γιωργος, να συνεχισει το ταξιδι και οπως θα συμπλήρωνα..καντε συχνα sounding στο FPT καθε φορα που εχει καιρο πανω απο 7αρι..
Καλο ταξιδι και προσοχη...

----------


## Natsios

> Προχειρες?? Υπερβολικα προχειρες....
> Τελωσπάντων οπως λεει και ο φιλος μου ο Γιωργος, να συνεχισει το ταξιδι και οπως θα συμπλήρωνα..καντε συχνα sounding στο FPT καθε φορα που εχει καιρο πανω απο 7αρι..
> Καλο ταξιδι και προσοχη...


Αυτο που σκεφτόμουνα και εγω Eng ειναι το FPT. Και οχι τα ψηλά σημεία που αναφερεσαι εσυ αλλά στο υπόλοιπο που είναι κάτω απο την επιφάνεια της θάλλασας.  Δεν θα είχε ζημιές εκεί μετα απο τέτοιο εμβολισμό? Ίσως να πεσαν και δύτες για temporary repairs.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν έχει ζημιές κάτω από το νερό, αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει πως έγινε η όλη φάση στης σύγκρουσης. Θα ήθελα να έβελεπα ένα σχεδιάγραμμα. Οι ζημίες επισκευάσθηκαν όντως πρόχειρα μέχρι τον επόμενο δεξαμενισμό... άντε να το βλέπει και ο νηογνώμονας κάθε 5-6 μήνες.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nikos_V

Πριν λιγο το Santana απεπλευσε απο το Νεωριο.

PA120162_resize.JPG

PA120165_resize.JPG

PA120167_resize.JPG

----------


## Amorgos66

...και η ζωή συνεχιζεται......
Καλό ταξίδι ,με ....ξυπνητές βάρδιες....
και ο Θεός να συγχωρέσει τον καμένο τον Μάγειρα που πληρωσε
την στραβωμάρα κάποιων....

----------


## tntpeter

@ natsios
Ε όχι και το εμβόλισε το Καπετάν Μιχάλης! Το Καπετάν Μιχάλης εμβολίστηκε στα κόκκινα από το Santana (βλέπε τρύπα στην πλώρη τού Santana απο τίς διάφορες διαθέσιμες φωτογραφίες) και δεν έφτανε μόνο αυτό αλλά το Santana έκανε και ανάποδα μέ αποτέλεσμα ο συνολικός χρόνος του Καπετάν Μιχάλης να είναι 7 λεπτά από τη σύγκρουση μέχρι τη βύθιση του.

----------


## Natsios

> @ natsios
> Ε όχι και το εμβόλισε το Καπετάν Μιχάλης! Το Καπετάν Μιχάλης εμβολίστηκε στα κόκκινα από το Santana (βλέπε τρύπα στην πλώρη τού Santana απο τίς διάφορες διαθέσιμες φωτογραφίες) και δεν έφτανε μόνο αυτό αλλά το Santana έκανε και ανάποδα μέ αποτέλεσμα ο συνολικός χρόνος του Καπετάν Μιχάλης να είναι 7 λεπτά από τη σύγκρουση μέχρι τη βύθιση του.


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε φίλε μου. Δεν έιπα οτι το εμβολισε *ο* Καπετάν Μιχάλης αλλά _το εμβόλισε το καπεταν Μιχάλης (δηλαδή το άλλο πλοίο το_ Καπεταν Μιχάλης)

----------

